# FS Tsunami Trophy TSTSS 1102XH



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Greetings,

I have no need for this rod and I will gladly let it go for $80.

It is older and experience but in very good condition. 11" Extra Heavy 20-40# Line 4-10 ounces.
2 piece construction

If they still make these, they would go for about 130-150 so you are getting a decent deal on a lightly used rod.

I am not going to mess with shipping. I live in Newton, NC but for work travel the 34 counties west of Interstate 77 and can bring it to you. I also will have to go to Raleigh one day next week.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

$70


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Close Thread please. I gave it to a friend.


----------

